

The Corpus Clock & Chronophage - dood
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHO1JTNPPOU

======
dood
A little more info here:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2008/sep/18/corpus.cl...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/2008/sep/18/corpus.clock)

